# DotNet für J2EE Programmierer



## RobertVox1977 (23. Jun 2014)

Hallo.

Wie denken Sie. In der heutigen Marktlage ist es sinnig für J2EE Entwickler mit 10 jährigen Erfahrung Dotnet zu lernen. Oder ist es vielleicht unsinnig auf zwei Hochzeiten zu tanzen und vielleicht besser tiefer zum Them zu kommen und ein sehr guter Spezialist zu werden?

Und noch eine andere Frage. Haben Sie bemerkt dass Dotnet Entwickler in der Regel weniger verdienen als J2EE Entwickler?

P.S.
Entschuldigun für mein Deutsch. Nicht mein Muttlersprache .


----------



## Phash (7. Jul 2014)

Servus.

Für Java / JEE Entwickler gibt es atm. scheinbar mehr Bedarf.
Etwas C# bzw. .NET zu beherrschen ist nie verkehrt - die Sprachen unterscheiden sich auch garnicht sooo dramatisch (Feinheiten kann man während des Schreibens erfahren)

Die Bibliotheken unterscheiden sich teilweise stark. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß stur in Programmiersprachen zu denken. Man sollte eher abstrakter bleiben und in APIs denken bzw. sich von den Bibliotheken leiten lassen. Die Sprache an sich ist dann nur noch Mittel zum Zweck


----------

